# H1BVisa-5 years spent-Citizenship?



## ayatjamal000 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dear All,

I searched the below question on internet and I could not find answer.I shall be thankful if anyboy can help.


I am a Pakistani living in UAE and I think I will get H1b visa from USA.Lets suppose that I get it.

After living 5 years in USA on H1b visa, what more is required to get US citizenship? Is it difficult? What more steps are required and how difficult is to achieve them?

I suppose that once you live in USA for 5-6 years on H1b visa, you get citizenship/greencard for guranteee?

Besed on these assumptions, I will leave my job and move with new USA based employer. If getting citizenship/green card is not easy(and still risky) even after spending 5 years, then I will discard this option and continue with my current job which is much better.


Please reply in details.

Thanks.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

H1b is a NON-immigrant visa. You can't become a citizen with that visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Uscis.gov will answer all your visa related questions.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Understanding H-1B Requirements | USCIS


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And for citizenship: http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/...rces/A Guide to Naturalization/PDFs/M-480.pdf


----------

